
Teaching Linear Algebra - nafizh
http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2009/09/teaching-linear-algebra.html
======
fernandogmo
One of my favorites. Discussions from 2009:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=850485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=850485)
and from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4660842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4660842)

------
g82918
I always like the Trefethan and Bau focus on the SVD.

